# San Diego monthly herf.



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

It is almost the end of April. So it is time to herf again. I know this is a little short notice but it is time. So same place (Liberty Tobacco) same time ( around noon, I will be there at 1000) and same group of guys hopefully. So on April 30 2005 The monthly SD herf will take place all are invited to attend. Let me know who is interested in herffing it up with me or any questions.

Here is a link to the prievious SD herf info:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9589
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7401&page=1&pp=15

-Steve


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey steve so its a go? Ill be there hope to see everyone again and maybe some new people. and hey are you gonna bring the pizza??


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Hell Yeah... Im in there like swimwear!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish I lived in San Diego.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

top


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Can't make it by noon, but should be there by 2 or 3 pm. :w


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

DOnt know yet if I can make it, but I will really try .


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

sorry mates I won't make this one, I'll be having some body repairs done that week. I'm the newbie that tagged ago with Rick to the last one. hope to make the next one & many more. steve


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

See you guys there around noon or so :z


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

SDmate said:


> sorry mates I won't make this one, I'll be having some body repairs done that week. I'm the newbie that tagged ago with Rick to the last one. hope to make the next one & many more. steve


 Well, MotheMan will be there, and he is a doctor. Maybe you could combine the herf and "body work". I hear that if you don't cry, Mo will give you a stogie. :r

I hope everything comes out well and we'll catch you at the next herf!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

SDmate said:


> sorry mates I won't make this one, I'll be having some body repairs done that week. I'm the newbie that tagged ago with Rick to the last one. hope to make the next one & many more. steve


Well hope the body work goes well, hope to see ya at next months herf then. Also about time you graced us with you presence in the Jungle.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd actually be willing to catch a flight for this if I could get a bargain fare but it is too late to get one... would love to try for the next one if the date comes out soon enough to get a deal at South West since they have those 40 dollar deals. Sounds like a good enough excuse to get out of the house  

Keep me up on dates if you can


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

We certainly will do Frank...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

herf Herf Herf!!
Rain Or Shine Guys Dont Forget :d


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

San Diego Weather Forcast (or AKA Best Guess)

Tonight: Partly cloudy early with increasing clouds overnight. Low 58F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.

Tomorrow: Overcast with rain showers at times. High 64F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

Tomorrow night: Clear to partly cloudy skies. Low 56F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph.

Friday: Partly cloudy skies. High 64F. Winds W at 10 to 20 mph.

*Saturday: Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the mid 50s.*
Sunday: Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 50s.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Looks like HERF'in weather to me! See you all there!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

HEy guys I hope you enjoy the herf! have a smoke for me . Hey and this time take more pictures haha. Not like last time that we almos forgot to take out the camera.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> HEy guys I hope you enjoy the herf! have a smoke for me . Hey and this time take more pictures haha. Not like last time that we almos forgot to take out the camera.


Hey the young guys were busy thinking about sex and cigars I was busy forgetting what I was thinking about.....
Have a good week-end Willy, next month....


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Enjoyed getting together with you guys again for some talk, smokes, food and drink. Sorry Mo and filly that I had to leave before you got there and I didn't get to see you again. We were hosting a bunko party last night. Hope to see youse guys again soon.

Rick


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

It was great seeing the San Diego crew again! Great food, conversation, & cigars.
Great finally meeting a couple of the guys I never met before. Sorry I had to jet out early but when I finally got home I had 5 guys camping out and smoking in my driveway LOL!

Looking forward to the next one (I'll be sure to get there earlier)!!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

As always it was a great time herfing with yen. Thanks all for the generosity and excelent conversation. I say next SD herf should be up at Pokers Patio, what do yens think? 

As soon as gabe can figure his camera out he will post pics.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> As always it was a great time herfing with yen. Thanks all for the generosity and excelent conversation. I say next SD herf should be up at Pokers Patio, what do yens think?
> 
> As soon as gabe can figure his camera out he will post pics.


Had a great time. It was good to see you all again and share some GREAT sticks (and brownies, pie, cake, etc)! I second the SD crew heading north, these LA guys are making us look bad. They outnumbered us! :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Gabe told me what a helluva great time you folks had this weekend! He also said there's another come July!! I'm wonderin' if I should play the "I wanna go to the San Diego Zoo" card with the wife! :r


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Well you could, but then you'd miss the Socal herf which is about 2 hrs north of there!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

ok first time with pics. hope they come out


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Gotta love the pic of Mo with a stogie in each hand. Don't try his at home kids :r


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Ok here are the pics I got from the herf:

1. Poker as his usual self and Mr.Filly aka Bill
2. Zeme and his brownies with a look that says" Get the hell away from my brownies!" lol
3. The three stoogies!
4. The three stoogies again!

had a blast and still have more to post!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

filly said:


> Ok here are the pics I got from the herf:
> 
> 1. Poker as his usual self and Mr.Filly aka Bill
> 2. Zeme and his brownies with a look that says" Get the hell away from my brownies!" lol
> ...


 :r Mr. Filly! :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Gotta love the pic of Mo with a stogie in each hand. Don't try his at home kids :r


Yeah! I'm a glutton (so bad!).


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

a few more pics for ya guys


----------

